# Fisher Trip Edge/Cutting Edge Advice



## SmoothC (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello all,

I recently inherited a 7' Fisher plow. The plow is attached via a Minute Mount system and features a trip edge. I have no experience plowing, but would like to start.

My first question is, how can I attach a new cutting edge to my plow? I see plows driving around and they seem to have cutting edges bolted onto the blade, but my plow has no holes for bolts (see pictures below).

My second question is, does anyone know what model this plow is? I don't see it on the Fisher website. It is 7' and likely pretty old. I'm thinking of refinishing it next summer if it is worth it.

Thanks in advance for the advice and I'm excited to get involved.


----------



## SmoothC (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh, and just one more question... As you can see in the first picture, the trip edge is worn on one side (right side). Is this a problem or will the cutting edge fix this?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

You might want to move this to the Fisher section. You may get more responses but this time of year the guys watch this section pretty close so you'll probably get answers. I'm not familiar with Fisher so I won't be much help. That said some yahoo welded a cutting edge to that plow it looks like. Of you look at the back of the moldboard are there holes to mount a cutting edge too? Meaning did someone just lay a piece of steel over the mounting brackets and weld it on instead of bolting it? The uneven wear on the cutting edge is because the mount is either not level from side to side or because the A frame isn't level when the plow sits on the ground and then when angled it puts more pressure on the one side. Or it's because the guy welded it on there not level causing the wear lol. Anyhow I'm sure there will be some fisher experts that will be able to help a lot.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would guess that is a RD model blade. I don't think the LD model came in 7', there was 6'9" and 7'6". Can't remember if they had holes for cutting edge or you are expected to replace the entire base angle.


----------



## SmoothC (Dec 15, 2016)

ktfbgb - Thank you! Looks like I might have some serious work ahead of me. I'll posted this in the Fisher section, so hopefully someone will be able to get me a model and help me out with parts.


----------



## SmoothC (Dec 15, 2016)

kimber750 - I think you're right that it might be an RD model... The only thing is that the pictures of the RDs I see have the holes for attaching a cutting edge. I think you are right about the base angle though. I'll see if I can't find a 7' Fisher base angle. Seems like it might be older tech and not made very much anymore.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SmoothC said:


> kimber750 - I think you're right that it might be an RD model... The only thing is that the pictures of the RDs I see have the holes for attaching a cutting edge. I think you are right about the base angle though. I'll see if I can't find a 7' Fisher base angle. Seems like it might be older tech and not made very much anymore.


Being that I haven't seen a 7' cutting edge from Fisher I would assume it never had one or was intended to have one. So unless you can find a pic of a 7' RD plow I thing you are stuck replacing base angle.


----------

